# Ryobi pressure washer



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/Ryobi-RY80940-Pressure-Washer/p10827.html

Has anyone heard anything about this pressure washer? It has a honda engine in it. I don't do many exteriors but still need something for the odd one. Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

If you only do exteriors every once in a while this will work just fine. I needed a cheaper PW for decks and such when we had our belt drive on other jobs. I highly doubt the longevity on them is very good but if your on a budget it'll do. More then enough oomph for the occasional exterior.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a little one like that to use while I get my belt driven fixed. It cost about a third of a new pump.
It works fine. Honda motors ( even the cheap ones ) are good. The gas tank is tiny though, runs about 40 min on a tank. 
I'm sure I will trash it soon if I don't get the other one back.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

If you have a Costco near you they typically have a good cheap gas powered unit. Similar specs for $299
I had one that lasted several seasons. Way slower than my 4 gpm unit, but ok for exterior PW


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

This is an excellent PW I was on a job the deck people use 4 of these everyday at a high traffic beach club. The 5 in one tip is really cool. The power down while not washing is real nice. The chemical injector thing works. I am buying this as I believe it is all one needs. I've witnessed the reliability first hand. Use and abuse and it keeps going. Can't beat the price.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Westview said:


> http://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/Ryobi-RY80940-Pressure-Washer/p10827.html
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about this pressure washer? It has a honda engine in it. I don't do many exteriors but still need something for the odd one. Enjoy the long weekend.


This is good for car wash,stay away from it!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Sharp_Painting said:


> This is good for car wash,stay away from it!


Have you first hand experience with this? Please state why?


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Because Ryobi is a vary cheap diy line of products for close to the same price you can get a decent unit. I mean there made of plastic lol


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

mattvpaint said:


> Because Ryobi is a vary cheap diy line of products for close to the same price you can get a decent unit. I mean there made of plastic lol


I disagree . Ryobi is right there with deWalt and Ridgid


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think it depends on the tool. I've had great luck with their 18V drill / drivers. They hold up well. The circular sAw not so good. Just got a distance measurer, not so good either, but then what was I thinking comparing a $12 ryobi with a $100 Bosch laser measurer?!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> I disagree . Ryobi is right there with deWalt and Ridgid


You are crazy if tou put Ryoby together in the line with dewalt and ridgit.Ryoby its garbage tools,bottom line!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Dewalt seems to be slipping on quality these past few years. I use a lot of there sanders and drills and the newer ones just seem cheaper made. I heard something about them relocating there factories. 
Ryobi is kinda cheap too, but its hard to find anything in that price range that isn't anymore. 
I got a little Troy built washer to supplement. It's plastic junk too. But that's not all bad, as its easy to move around. They are what they are I guess, might not last more than one season with regular use, but while they last they work the same as anything.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Sharp_Painting said:


> You are crazy if tou put Ryoby together in the line with dewalt and ridgit.Ryoby its garbage tools,bottom line!


Couldn't agree more some stuff might be ok but it is not in a league with dealt no


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of the ryobi stuff ain't to bad. Ive had a 12 volt drill for 10 years and it still works fine for around the house and on the job once in awhile. I have a 18 volt ryobi leaf blower that I have used almost daily for 4 years for 10 minutes a day and still works great.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

The new lipo battery cordless stuff is heavy duty now days , they do make those $27screw guns those suck. But the new stuff is food . The pressure washer has a honda motor and and is 3100 psi which is way more than needed to wash a house or porch . 

Its all good i like the $3500 hotsy power washer as well. Lol


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol yea I hear ya really depends how much you use stuff I gusse


----------

